# مصنع ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك . قوالب



## يوووسففف (28 يوليو 2011)

مصنعنا متخصص في صنع :
1 : ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك
2 : ماكينات نفخ
3 : ماكينات حقن بلاستيك
4 : قالب النفخ , قوالب
للمزيد من المعلومات , يرجي الإتصال بنا

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة *
 
يووسوووف


----------



## م.الدجيل (28 يوليو 2011)

اتمنى لو هناك رسم لاجزاء القوالي ( حقن وثني وقطع ) مع التقدير


----------



## ودالفاضل22 (1 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو اني يكون هناللك رسم توضيحي أو طريقة عمل
وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2011)

يوووسففف قال:


> مصنعنا متخصص في صنع :
> 1 : ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك
> 2 : ماكينات نفخ
> 3 : ماكينات حقن بلاستيك
> ...


 

إذا كانت الرغبة في الإعلان عن منتجاتكم يمكنكم الإتصال مباشرة بالإدارة 
للإعلان والدعاية . 

ولكن طبقا للشروط يمنع وضع إعلانات في المشاركات ووضع عناوين وارقام إتصال.​


----------

